# Can't seem to get along with SJ types



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

azrinsani said:


> It makes me wonder now, since introverts need time to recharge, *what do you (ISTJs in particular) think about you're alone? Do you wonder your mind around, like day dreaming or something?*


We can think about almost anything. We can analyze a problem, a situation, the events of the day, or future events. We can read books, post on forums, work on a project, or do almost anything. It is the social interaction that drains us. A sure way to get us to check out on you is to interject yourself into our thoughts by asking, "what are you thinking." It is very exhausting to try to trace back through all of our thoughts and lay them out there for discussion. So, if I'm driving and SWMBO asks me what I'm thinking about, I usually say, "driving." She thinks I'm boring or I'm lying, neither of which is true.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

azrinsani said:


> Wow, this is very interesting. Hope you don't mind me asking a few questions. I'm just genuinely curios. Seriously...
> 
> 1) How did you score a 74% E if you're not interested to make friends? I think some of the most common E-I questions would be "do you enjoy many friends?"
> 2) Can you give an example of what is it specifically that you like that is complex and complicated? Can it just be the Fe function complexity instead of an Ni or Ne function?


It's not that I'm not interested in making friends... I'm not interested in making friends at work. I see these people 40 hours a week and any time I have been friends with someone from work, it seems like the only thing they ever want to talk about away from work...is work! 

I scored my 74% E because I'm one of those people that has "never met a stranger." I recently tried to go through and weed out anyone that I didn't talk to or didn't know personally on my Facebook.... I managed to get down to 385 friends... These are all people that I've met throughout my life and I care to see what they are up to... Granted, about 100 of them are former classmates from high school, about 10 of them are people I met in grade school (I moved and lost touch with some of them until the invention of Facebook), and about 30 of them are family, the rest are all people I've met in college or through other jobs. I've always been a very caring and friendly person and genuinely interested in people's lives and how they are doing. 

I'm a complete computer nerd. So if someone talks about computers I'll be intently listening. I'm not always good with all the terminology of computers, but I'm not totally lost when people talk about memory, motherboards, and graphics cards... I'm also becoming more and more interested in photography, so I've been talking to a lot more people that are into photography. 

As far as the question about functions, I'm not entirely sure. I have noticed that I am definitely a more visual person. So if someone is talking about something and they aren't expressive in facial expression, hand gestures, or showing me examples/pictures, then I'm less likely to show interest. I think that's the Se in me coming out. As far as my Fe, I can pick up on when someone is down and out or when someone just needs to talk. 

I'm a very laid back person and easy to talk to. My problem is when it comes to S and N... It seems that I think differently than Ns... For example, my mom is an INFJ... We can be meaning the exact same thing, but when we try and convey it, we end up arguing because she will phrase it in a different way than I would have and she misunderstands me when I phrase things the way I would have!


----------

